#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Schmerzen bei Rheuma--was tun? >

## lucy230279

hallo @ all, 
war heute bei meiner rheumatologin. langsam glaub ich, dass ich mir nen anderen facharzt suchen muss. 
habe wieder arge beschwerden in beiden Knien(Treppensteigen?autsch), tiefsitzenden schmerz in isg / lws und von den fingerspitzen bis zu den ellenbogen ziehende schmerzen, sodass ich manchmal keinen stift mehr halten kann. 
das habe ich der rheumatologin auch gesagt.auch dass ich weitestgehend auf ibuprofen verzichten möchte, da ich kurz vor der abhängigkeit stand, bzw. schon fast dabei war. ich nehm jetzt weiterhin metex 10mg, aber gegen die schmerzen können wir nix tun..meint sie..weitermachen wie bisher soll ich. das heißt, schmerzen ertragen und die hände in ibutop-verbände wickeln (das hilft dann mal 2 tage). 
das kann doch nicht die lösung sein? immer so weiter?also doch wieder ibu? so wie seit september 2006?oder lieber novalgin und/oder tramadol? 
irgendwelche ideen eurerseits? außer cortison? 
ach ja, nochmal zur erinnerung: habe psoriasisarthritis und spondyloarthritis.

----------


## sun

Guten morgen Lucy! 
Also ich mache mir immer ein Entspannungsbad. Aber das wird wohl bei dir nicht so gut gehen. Achte auf meine Ernährung. 
Mache auch Entspannungsübungen für ISG und so. Wärme tut mir persönlich sehr gut.  
Gehe trotz Schmerzen sparzieren.  
Aber wenn die Ärztin nicht in weiterer Sicht was machen möchte und die anscheinend nicht das richtig Vertrauen zu der Ärztin hast. 
Dann würde ich vielleicht schon mal einen anderen Arzt aufsuchen. Ich weiß vielleicht wäre eine Basistherapie zum überlegen. 
Für das ISG mache ich oft diese Übung.  
Ich stelle mich auf die Treppe. Lasse einen Fuß runter hängen, so seitlich. Und schwenke ihn nach vorne und nach hinten, ganz leicht. Das ist entspannend und lockert ein wenig die verkrampfte Muskelatur daneben und natürlich die Blockaden. Aber nur so weit schwenken das es nicht zu sehr weh tut. Das ein paar mal am Tag.  
Wenn du mehr Übungen brauchst sag mir bescheid

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich nochmal.  
Achja die Finger. Für die Finger, kannst du eventuell kühlen. 
Und hier noch eine leichte Übung. Du kannst einen kleinen Ball nehmen. Ich habe da so einen Ball mit Noppen, so ein Massageball. Denn kannst du mit den Finger ein wenig bewegen, hin und her rollen, fühlen, die Finger einzeln drauf bewegen. Oder den Ball direkt in die Hand legen und ihn einfach hin und her bewegen. 
Oder du kannst Knetmasse ein wenig kneten. In der Kur haben wir das immer mit Parafangomasse gemacht.  
Achja, gestern hat mir mein Therapeut noch gezeigt. Das ich Kniebeugen machen soll. Die Hände hinten an den Rücken legen oder vorne am Brustbein verschrenken und ganz leicht Kniebeugen machen. Er meinte ganz leicht, so das es nicht zu sehr schmerzt. Und wenn es am Anfang nur 5 oder 10 cm sein sollen. Das so 10-15 mal und den Block 3 mal. Zwischenzeitlich pausieren. Das ganze mehrmals am Tag.

----------


## lucy230279

@sun, 
vielen dank für deine antworten. wenn du hast, gerne mehr übungen. bin ja auch noch in rheumatherapiegruppe, des passt schon, auch wenn ich viele übungen aufgrund von schmerzen nicht mitmachen kann. 
spazierengehn tu ich auch, vielleicht auch bald wieder walken, aber da müssen sich meine knie erstmal wieder beruhigen. das mit den kniebeugen probier ich auch später.
hab da auch ne beginnende arthrose und bei jeder bewegung "springt" immer irgendwas im knie. 
danke für die tipps, gerne mehr davon.  :s_thumbup: 
da ich aber heute wieder 11h am schalter steh, werde ich wohl ohne ibutop und ibuprofen nicht auskommen. :angry_10:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lucy,  ehe die Wirkung eines Basismedikaments einsetzte, kam ich ohne Cortison nicht aus. NSAR wirkten zu wenig und gingen mir auf den Magen, Novalgin und Tramal & Co. wirkten überhaupt nicht.  Mtx zusammen mit NSAR (Ibuprofen, Diclofenac u.ä.) ist eh problematisch, da diese Mischung nicht selten für eine eklatante Erhöhung der Leberwerte verantwortlich ist.  Evtl. solltest Du das Mtx s.c. spritzen, i.d.R. hat man bei gleicher Dosierung bessere Ergebnisse, da es vom Körper leichter aufgenommen wird. Zudem ist Mtx in Spritzenform meistens verträglicher.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Christiane

Viele Rheumatiker bewegen sich gern im Wasser, probier es doch mal aus. Einige Einrichtungen bieten auch Wassergymnastik speziell für Rheumakranke an.
Hast du vielleicht gerade einen akuten Schub? Dann versuch mal die Hände zu kühlen (nicht übertreiben!). Viele Rheumatiker empfinden bei einem Schub auch Lymphdrainagen als hilfreich.
Für das schmerzende ISG habe ich noch einen Tip zum Aufdehnen: leg dich auf den Rücken, auf eine feste Unterlage. Stell das Bein der schmerzhaften Seite an, umfasse das Knie mit beiden Händen und ziehe es zur Schulter der anderen Seite.Das Becken kann dabei etwas mitdrehen, der Rücken bleibt aber auf der Unterlage.

----------


## Julchen

Liebe Lucy,
Tipps kann ich dir nicht geben - aber herzlich wünschen, dass du die geeignete Therapie findest und keine Schmerzen oder wenigstens weniger Schmerzen hast.  
*tröstversuch* :shy_flower:   
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Arme Lucy ich Knuddel dich ganz fest das dirs bald besser geht

----------


## lucy230279

@monsti 
spritzen? muss das wirklich sein? wohin?in die hab gestern erst noch mal mtx für 10 wochen bekommen, in tablettenform.
4 ibus 800 sind heute schon weg.
dazu viel viel trinken. novalgin und tramadol wirken, aber haben auch dementsprechende nebenwirkungen. 
@christiane 
vielen dank für die übung werde sie ausprobieren. 
@julchen
danke fürs daumendrücken

----------


## lucy230279

@brava, 
auch dir vielen dank fürs trösten

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lucy,  na, gespritzt wird entweder in den Bauch (mir persönlich äußerst unangenehm, da null Fettgewebe vorhanden) oder in den Oberschenkel. S.c. heißt: unter die Haut, das ist nun wirklich kein Akt, zumal das dünne und kurze Nadeln sind. Die spürt man kaum bis gar nicht.  4x Ibuprofen 800 plus Novalgin und Tramadol ist *der vollkommene Schwachsinn*. Damit ruinierst Du Dich, sei sicher. Aber das hatte ich, glaube ich, schon einmal geschrieben.  Auch ist mir überhaupt nicht klar, warum Dir das Mtx vorerst nur für 10 Wochen gegeben wird. Von solch einer Medikation habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Mtx benötigt i.d.R. mind. 3-4 Monate, d.h. 12-16 Wochen, um seine volle Wirkung zu entfalten. Bei manchen Patienten dauert es sogar bis über ein halbes Jahr. Frühstens merkt man ab ca. 4-6 Wochen eine minimale Wirkung. Ich weißt echt nicht, was da Deine seltsame Rheumatologin mit Dir vor hat. Mtx ist normalerweise (wie andere Basismedikamente auch) ein Dauermedikament mit oft lebenslanger Verabreichung.  Nun, Du bist erwachsen und musst selbst entscheiden.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Christiane

Hi Lucy, 
hat dir die Dame gesagt, daß du unter Tramatol nicht Auto fahren darst? Das Zeug ist eine Droge!

----------


## lucy230279

@monsti,
na da bin ich ja beruhigt, was die spritzen angeht.
mtx nehme ich bereits seit 10 wochen.
ich weiß dass ich mich mit den tabletten ruiniere, anders hätte ich es aber auch net ausgehalten. insgesamt 6 mal ibu 800 und die wirkung hat schon wieder nachgelassen *stöhn*
ich weiß es wohl, aber anders gehts nicht, im mom 
@christiane
ich weiß wohl um die wirkungen von tramadol, wenn ich vorm schlafengehn noch eine nehme, bin ich den ganzen nächsten tag mit schwindel beschäftigt. ich habe übrigens kein auto, also sei beruhigt  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lucy,  dann verstehe ich wirklich nicht, warum Du statt des wirklich irrwitzigen Schmerzmittelcocktails nicht Cortison nimmst. Mit Cortison wären Deine Schmerzen nämlich innerhalb von ca. 1-1,5 Tagen weitgehend verschwunden - vorausgesetzt natürlich, es handelt es sich um Entzündungen. Cortison plus Mtx verträgt sich übrigens bestens. Wir Rheumatiker handhaben das überwiegend so.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## lucy230279

danke monsti werde mal nachfragen, habe nächste woche auswertung blutabnahme.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich kann mich gut erinnern das ich dir MEHRFACH geschrieben habe du sollst dir von deiner Ärztin adäquate Schmerzmittel verschreiben lassen und eben (zusätzlich) Cortison! 
Ansonsten viel Spaß mit den vielen Schmerzmitteln die ohnhin nicht oder nur sehr wenig wirken! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Lucy, 
ich muß mich Monsti anschliessen.
Cortison ist das einzige Medikament was Dir wirklich momentan helfen kann.
Meistens macht man sowieso einen Stoß,wo man in hohen Dosen anfängt und dann auf eine Erhaltungsdosis runterschleicht.
Natürlich nur in Begleitung eines Arztes...
Wer hat Dir denn all diese Medikamente verschrieben?
Komisch...eigentlich gibt es nämlich so eine Art Stufenplan nachdem Schmerzmittel verordnet werden und eigentlich kommt davor immer die Einstellung auf Cortison.
Warum bekommst Du nur 10 mg Metex?Und dann als Tabletten?
Eigentlich ist die Dosis bei PSA so zwischen 15-20 mg und dann wenigstens am Anfang als Spritzen weil Du durch den Magen-Darmtrakt sehr viel MTX gar nicht aufnehmen kannst.
Und vom Ibu kann man abhängig werden?Ich habe mehrere Ärzte danach gefragt und die meinten alle das wäre nicht möglich (ich hatte zeitweillig auch einen sehr hohen Verbrauch  :Zwinker: )nur die Nieren und die Leber können dadurch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
Ich will damit nicht Deine Angaben anzweifeln aber irgendwie ist das schon komisch wie Deine Rheumadocin an die Sache rangeht.
Und ansonsten :kühlen,kühlen,kühlen!
Entweder mit Icepacks(immer ein Tuch dazwischen,nicht direkt auf der Haut und nicht länger als 10 Minuten am Stück)
mit Quarkwickeln oder mit Mehl (Gefrierbeutel mit Mehl befüllen,zukleben und ins Eisfach).
Sollten einzelne Gelenke zu stark entzündet sein,frag mal Deine Rheumatologin ob sie auch Gelenkinjektionen mit Corti durchführt.Ansonsten käme noch ein KH-Aufenthalt in einer speziellen Rheumaklinik in Frage.  
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
ja, sonnenschein, ich weiß. ich kenne deine meinung und versuche diese auch umzusetzen, aber das funktioniert halt net immer. sorry. 
@locin  

> Wer hat Dir denn all diese Medikamente verschrieben?

 hausarzt, orthopäde,doc für physikal. und rehabilitative med. und rheumatologin..
(alles während der zeit in der ich ursachenforschung betrieben habe)  

> Warum bekommst Du nur 10 mg Metex?Und dann als Tabletten?
> Eigentlich ist die Dosis bei PSA so zwischen 15-20 mg und dann wenigstens am Anfang als Spritzen weil Du durch den Magen-Darmtrakt sehr viel MTX gar nicht aufnehmen kannst.

 keine ahnung, warum. is mir halt so gegeben worden und eigentlich bin ich selten jemand, der dann den doc nach einem warum fragt, versuche zu vertrauen, ein fehler?  

> Und vom Ibu kann man abhängig werden?Ich habe mehrere Ärzte danach gefragt und die meinten alle das wäre nicht möglich (ich hatte zeitweillig auch einen sehr hohen Verbrauch )nur die Nieren und die Leber können dadurch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

 ich glaube schon, dass man anhängig werden kan, habe seit ca. august letzten jahres fast täglich ibuprofen zu mir genommen, angefangen mit 200, jetzt bei 800mg..irgendwann zwischendurch hab ich gemerkt,dass ich die auch genommen habe, wenn ich keine so starken schmerzen hatte (ja, die zeiten gibts auch, zum glück), sondern in gewisser weise als vorbeugung.
mittlerweile hab ich das aber erkannt, dank auch dieses forums hier, besonderen dank an schubsi für seine strenge erziehung!!. gestern war halt extrem, davor bin ich ca. 2 wochen ohne ausgekommen.  

> Ansonsten käme noch ein KH-Aufenthalt in einer speziellen Rheumaklinik in Frage.

 wer soll das bezahlen? 
danke für deine tipps. wenn ich wieder einen kühlschrank besitze, werde ich die gelenke kühlen :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

In Apotheken (z.B.) gibt es Kühlpacks mit zwei verschiedenen Chemicalien die durch zerbrechen einer Membran mit einander vermischt werden und so eine Zeitlang kühlen... 
Also Lucy hopp hopp zum Arzt oder den selbigen gewechselt, und dann beim Anrufen in der Praxis ein bisschen Druck ausüben und sagen das es dir WIRKLICH nicht gut geht.... 
So kann es nicht weiter gehen! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## sun

Hallo lucy! 
Das würde ich auch machen. Bin Ende November auch nicht gut beinand gewesen. Mußte dann ins KH wo auch mein Rheumadoc für zwei Tage die Woche arbeitet. Und dann haben wir mit 80 mg Korstison angefangen. Und dann schön langsam ausgeschliechen. Hat wohl bis März gedauert, das ganze bei mir.  
Wer den Aufenthalt im KH bezahlen soll, na die Krankenversicherung!!!

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi,
werde mal in apotheke nachfragen mit den kühlpacks.
nächsten arzttermin hab ich am donnerstag nächste woche.
ich werd noch mal mit ihr reden. 
@sun
wurdest du im kh stationär aufgenommen? wenn ja, wie lange? oder warst du täglich zur therapie?
à propos therapie, gehe jetzt zu meiner rheumagruppe, alles leute ab 60 aufwärts, aber das is nun mal so. scheinen ja alle ganz lieb zu sein.

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Ich wurde stationär aufgenommen. War eine Woche damals dort.  
War aber auch schon mal für zwei Wochen dort. 
Das ist sicher bei euch auch so

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Lucy, 
anscheinend hast Du mir meinen Text doch übel genommen? 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen das dieses Durcheinandernehmen der Schmerzmedis Dir nicht wirklich helfen wird.
Schmerzmedis haben einen gewissen Gewöhnungseffekt,d.h. der Körper gewöhnt sich daran und die Schmerztoleranz sinkt dann immer weiter.
Ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir meine Laienhafte ausdrucksweise aber ich denke mal das Du das mit abhängig meinst?
Ich wollte Dich auch nicht angreifen damit,als ich Dir sagte das man normalerweise bei der Diagnose PSA/PSA-Spond. mehr MTX bekommt.Ich bin ja nun mal kein Arzt aber selbst betroffen und aktiv bei Rheuma-Online und weiß daher das die meisten eine höhere Dosis bekommen.
Das Du keinen Kühlschrank hast kann ich auch nicht wissen,war nur gut gemeint... :Sad:  
Das KH.würde die KK übernehmen,bist Du nicht versichert oder ist es wegen der Zuzahlung?
Im KH speziell in Rheumakliniken hast Du Therapien wie in einer Reha also KG,Kryotherapie,Ergotherapie,evtl.Kältekammer usw. außerdem kann man dort speziell auf Deine Schmerzen eingehen,entweder weil man Gelenke punktiert,per Cortisoninjektion oder chemischer Syno. versorgt oder andere Schmerzmittel gibt. 
Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht wieder im Fettnäpfchen gesuhlt. 
Alles liebe
Locin32

----------


## lucy230279

hallo locin, 
warum sollte ich dir irgendetwas übel nehmen? wie kommst du auf diese idee?
dafür gibt es keinen grund!! :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
du hast mich weder angegriffen, noch erwarte ich eine medizinische ausdrucksweise. na sag mal!!
denke doch so was nicht von mir!! :loser_3_cut:  
ich bin selber "nur" betroffene und nicht vom fach. 
das ich keinen kühlschrank hab kannst du nicht wissen und das nehm ich dir auch nicht übel, okay? :embarrassed_cut:  
also, ich bin dir sehr dankbar für deine tipps und werde mich mal um therapiemöglichkeiten kümmern. 
mittlerweile sind die schmerzen im rücken beidseitig und beide hände schmerzen. aber ich werde mal kühlen und deine/eure tipps umsetzen. 
außerdem werde ich meine rheumatologin nächste woche mal intensiv nach einer lösung suchen lassen. so kann es ja nicht weitergehn. 
also locin, nochmal: bin dir nicht böse!!! :shy_flower:  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Lucy,  
was machen die Schmerzen? Was ist bei der Blutabnahme rausgekommen? Bekommst Du mittlerweile Cortison? 
Berichte doch mal, wie es Dir geht! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
habe in 1,5h termin bei rheumatologin.
schmerzen wurden gestern zu stark, da habe ich mal ne tramadol einwerfen müssen.
dei mir bekannten nebenwirkungen habe ich natürlcih wieder der ganzen tga, aber wenigstens sind die schmerzen in isg/lws weniger geworden.
hände noch schlimm, außerdem will mein linkes knie so gar nimmer treppen steigen bzw. sich hinhocken.
ich werde berichten wenn ich vom termin komme..

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Lucy,  
schildere Deiner Rheumatologin doch mal genau, wieviele Schmerzmittel Du so nimmst, und frage sie nach Cortison! Das kann doch so nicht weitergehen! 
Auch wenn es bei mir infektbedingt ist/war und somit relativ zügig wieder verschwunden ist, ich bin meinen Ärzten wirklich sehr dankbar, daß sie mir Cortison gegeben haben. Denn diese vielen Schmerzmittel auf Dauer können nicht die Lösung für Dich sein.  
Bin gespannt, was Deine Ärztin sagt!  
Bis später, liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Ach Lucy
Ich drück die Daumen ,das es schnell besser wird

----------


## lucy230279

so, blutwerte in ordnung, aber bei psa sind ja meistens keine großen werte im blut festzustellen soweit ich weiß.
meine rheumatologin, sagte"ich weiß nicht was ich noch tun soll, wenn die schmerzen trotz mtx nicht besser werden"  (ich auch nicht :angry_10: )
hab ihr erzählt, dass ich gestern tramadol genommen hab, keine reaktion.
ich hab mich erstmal ne woche krankschreiben lassen, weil es mir schier unmöglich ist ordentlich zu arbeiten.
Zitat"ich könnte sie auch in eine klinik einweisen lassen". :loser_3_cut: 
außerdem soll ich jetzt bei der bfa mal ne kur beantragen.
sie hat auch eingesehn, dass ibuprofen nun in seiner wirkung bei mir versagt, klar nach 9 monaten wird man irgendwann immun, glaub ich, keine ahnung.
jetzt hat sie mir arcoxia 90mg verschrieben, einmal täglich. 
was sagt ihr dazu?

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Lucy,  
das Medikament kenne ich nicht, aber vielleicht kann Dir jemand anderes hier weiterhelfen. 
Hat sie denn nichts gesagt wegen der Schmerzen bzw. war Cortison kein Thema?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
Nachtrag: Habe gerade mal ein wenig gegoogelt, scheint NSAR zu sein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und somit schmerzlindernd!? Wie lange sollst Du das denn nehmen? *

----------


## lucy230279

ja, ist ein nsar.ein cox-2-hemmer.
ich denke mal sie wird mir kein cortison geben, weil sie im blut nix feststellen kann und irgendwie hatte ich auch das gefühl, dass sie mir nicht so richtig glauben konnte.aber ich bilde mir die schmerzen doch nicht ein.
das teil hat ne menge nebenwirkungen und vor allem in vebrindung mit mtx, sollte man vorsichtig sein. aha..wir schaun mal. zumindestens treffen die nebenwirkungen wie schwindel,schlechter geschmack im mund, kopfschmerzen und müdigkeit voll und ganz zu.
nehmen soll ich eine pro tag, möglichst genau aller 24 h.de packung enthält 50 tabs, wie lange ich die nehmen soll, weiß ich noch nicht, habe nächste woche wieder termin.

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lucy,  Arcoxia gehört zu den Coxibe und das Nachfolgemedikament des vom Markt genommenen Vioxx (Herbst 2004). Hier kannst Du Dich informieren: http://www.rheuma-online.de/a-z/c/cox-2-hemmer.html  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## lucy230279

danke monsti, 
ja, dann hoffe ich mal. 
interessant fand ich auch die frage meiner ärztin, ob ich es damit probieren wollen würde, so als wenn ich genau wüsste, was es ist. manchmal, denke ich echt, die tickt nicht ganz richtig, sorry...

----------


## Monsti

Nachtrag:   

> ich denke mal sie wird mir kein cortison geben, weil sie im blut nix feststellen kann

   Dies als Grund ist Blödsinn, denn bei Psoriasisarthritis, insbesondere im Anfangsstadium, ist es üblich, dass im Blut keine erhöhten Entzündungswerte erkennbar sind, da sich die Entzündungen sehr lokal abspielen. Ich hatte schon etliche hochschmerzhafte, heiße und sehr deutlich geschwollene Gelenke, aber auch keine Entzündungswerte im Blut. Trotzdem bekam ich Cortison, das mir dann auch schnell und umfassend geholfen hatte.  Nochmals liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## lucy230279

danke angie,
ich werde sie nächste woche nochmal darauf ansprechen.
wie lange geht eigentlich das anfangsstadium? kann man das ungefähr zeitlich und je nach behandlung abgrenzen?

----------


## Brava

Lucy wechsel den Arzt,so geht das doch nicht weiter

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lucy,  auch ich meine, dass Deine Rheumatologin nix taugt.  Zum Initialstadium chronisch-entzündlicher rheumatischer Erkrankungen gibt es absolut keinen Plan. Gerade bei der Psoriasisarthritis ist es möglich, lediglich einen richtigen Schub im ganzen Leben zu haben. So einen hast Du derzeit aber sicher nicht, denn dann wären Deine Gelenke hochgradig geschwollen.  Bei Dir tippe ich eigentlich primär auf eine Fibromyalgie. Auch diese kann saumäßig schmerzen, gehört aber nicht zu den entzündlichen Rheuma-Formen, sondern ist ein reines Schmerzsyndrom. Die Tatsache, dass Dir Tramadol hilft, spricht ebenfalls eher für Fibro als für eine entzündliche rheumatische Erkrankung. In einem Entzündungsschub hilft Tramadol oder Tramal eigentlich kaum einem mit cP oder PSA, am wirkungsvollsten ist Cortison.  Umgekehrt: Würde Dir Cortison nicht helfen, hast Du ganz klar keine entzündungsbedingten Beschwerden. Cortison ist der stärkste Entzündungshemmer, den es gibt. Bei unklaren rheumatischen Problemen wird daher fast immer ein Cortison-Stoß (ungefähr wie bei Andrea) gegeben, um somit eine quasi indirekte Diagnose stellen zu können: Cortison hilft = entzündlich, Cortison hilft nicht = nicht entzündlich. Eigentlich total simpel.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Benedikt S.

Hallo!
Da mir Wärme meist gut tut, hab ich mir im Internet unter www.Lanamed.de eine spezielle Schurwoll Schlafunterlage bestellt. Sie heißt Lanamed und lindert den Druck auf meine armen Knochen und Gelenke. Seit ich darauf schlafe, tut mein Rücken nicht mehr so weh und ich schlafe wirklich besser.
Dieses Lanamed ist eigentlich wie ein Lammfell - nur noch viel dichter und gleichmäßiger. Die Wolle ist gleich warm, wenn ich ins Bett gehe. Ich muss nicht warten, bis die Matratze endlich angewärmt ist. Schön! Gute Besserung an alle.
Benedikt

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Lucy, 
möchte dir an dieser Stelle eine Frage stellen, nämlich hast du schon mal deine IsG veröden lassen? Selber habe ich dies vor einem halben Jahr, und habe nun Ruhe; soll bis zwei Jahre anhalten. Die Sache wurde unter einem CT, mit einer Injektion direkt in die Gelenke gemacht. Im März wird bei mir ein Nerv an der Lendenwirbelsäule durch Wärmeeinwirkung verödet, und soll auch bis zwei Jahre Wirkung zeigen. So versuche ich unaufhörlich immer meine Schmerzen mehr zu reduzieren. 
Lg Manni

----------


## BATBerlin

> Viele Rheumatiker bewegen sich gern im Wasser, probier es doch mal aus. Einige Einrichtungen bieten auch Wassergymnastik speziell für Rheumakranke an.
> Hast du vielleicht gerade einen akuten Schub? Dann versuch mal die Hände zu kühlen (nicht übertreiben!). Viele Rheumatiker empfinden bei einem Schub auch Lymphdrainagen als hilfreich.
> Für das schmerzende ISG habe ich noch einen Tip zum Aufdehnen: leg dich auf den Rücken, auf eine feste Unterlage. Stell das Bein der schmerzhaften Seite an, umfasse das Knie mit beiden Händen und ziehe es zur Schulter der anderen Seite.Das Becken kann dabei etwas mitdrehen, der Rücken bleibt aber auf der Unterlage.

 
Den Tip nehme ich mal gerne mit an. Ich leide zwar "nur" an Fibromyalgie, habe aber mit dem ISG ziemliche Probleme. Gerade beim aufstehen aus dem Liegen. Komme kaum hoch. Ich werde die Übung gleich mal machen. Danke Dir!  :Smiley: 
BAT
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}

----------


## lucy230279

nöö, das ISG lässt mich im moment in ruhe, auch knie und handgelenke, sowie finger und ellenbogen sind im mom ruhig. 
im bedarfsfall hab ich genug medis hier. und das cortison tut sein übriges.

----------

